
Ask HN: Is there an open-source library of common UI text translations? - masonicb00m
How many times does someone need to translate “Cancel” into Portuguese, etc... Is there a shared library of common UI text translations?<p>Would you derive value from this?
======
eightchen
Translations are already dirt cheap, and the type of applications that require
localization are those of cash-rich companies.

